# Seiko SBDC001 "Sumo"



## 336gabriel (Nov 11, 2008)

Seiko SBDC001"SUMO"








List price: $485-$550 U.S. 
Specifications : 
Drive system: Mechanical automatic operation rolling(hand coiling) 
Case material: Stainless case 
The glass material: Carbhardoreccs /Hardflex
Driving time: 50 hours 
Accuracy: +25 sec, -15 
Thickness: 13.3mm 
Reverse-rotation prevention bezel 
Waterproof: 200m 
Screw lock type 
Screw backing 








My first impression of the watch can be summed up with one word: Quality! The watch comes in a cardboard Seiko Prospex box with instructions and warranty card. Typical to Seiko, this is a very plain box and nothing fancy. Unlike most Swiss watch companies in this price range that include some very nice display boxes with a lot of extra catalogs and company history (i.e. Tissot), Seiko goes with a very Spartan box. This model comes in three different colors Black, Blue, and Orange. I am a conservative person when it comes to watches and therefore chose the Black face.

This is a very large watch measuring 45mm without the crown. However, it is still comfortable watch to wear due to the excellent bracelet. The face of the watch stays true to the original Seiko diver's and the family resemblace is obvious. The hour and minute hands are quite wide. They match the face of the watch well and make it easy to read. 








The lume is very good like all Seiko's.








The bezel is a unidirectional piece and it is protected by the "shoulders" of the case. This is a very smooth bezel to operate and it aligns perfectly with the hour makers. The crown is also smooth and easy to use. The watch has the new 6R15 movement and it is hackable and hand windable, a nice feature. So far it has been accurate and well within the specified range. Accuracy for the past month has been -5 seconds. The best thing about this movement is that it has a good power reserve of 50 hours. 








The case itself is a work of art. The combination of brushed and polished stainless steel gives the watch a high quality feel and makes if look much more expensive than it is. The case back is nicely decorated with the Seiko Tsunami symbol. 
















The bracelet is excellent. If you own any Seiko diver, the bracelet will be familiar. However, this one is a few steps above the lower end Seiko's. It is also superior to many more expensive Swiss watches. It is mostly brushed with two polished pieces in the middle of the bracelet. The bracelet is also very quiet and easy to adjust and it includes a diver's extension. 
















Conclusion:
I have enjoyed this watch very much and have received many complements while wearing it. It is an excellent example of Seiko quality. It is easy to understand why this watch is so popular, it is simply the best diver in this price range. If you are looking to purchase a diver watch with a good movement and excellent quality, this is the watch for you.


----------



## suitekids (Sep 27, 2008)

Very nice review, I agree, pound for pound the best that Seiko offers, They are available also in the mint used category with all the papers from about 200 less than new for 325-375, which makes this watch a BEST-BUY. I have 2, the Blue and the Orange, both on bracelets and they are worn quite often. Looking for the Black one as I write. So beware, I'm on the hunt :-!


----------



## Sodiac (Dec 6, 2008)

Really nice, congrats and thanks for posting! I wanted to learn more about this model and your review helps.... I especially like the hack feature, after buying 2 new cheapos recently without that feature, I now see it's a "must have" for me on any future watch.


----------



## Swiss Dade (Jan 10, 2008)

NIce review. I have the blue face 003 on the way from higuchi..


----------



## marcone (Nov 2, 2008)

Great watch! 
Was considering the same watch but I'm afraid it would overwhelm my small 6.5' wrist. 
I have a samurai and it's the perfect size for me, I don't know if the 3mm increase in size across the dial (from 42mm to 45mm) and the 6mm increase in lug to lug distance (from 46mm to 52mm) would be too much for me.
I want a watch on my wrist, not a wrist on my watch


----------



## danielb (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks for the review :-!


----------



## laloyd (Dec 25, 2006)

marcone said:


> Great watch!
> Was considering the same watch but I'm afraid it would overwhelm my small 6.5' wrist.
> I have a samurai and it's the perfect size for me, I don't know if the 3mm increase in size across the dial (from 42mm to 45mm) and the 6mm increase in lug to lug distance (from 46mm to 52mm) would be too much for me.
> I want a watch on my wrist, not a wrist on my watch


I have the same sized wrist. With the bracelet, it looks a little large (lugs barely exceeding the width of my wrist plus the thickness of the meta links) but when worn on the wrist the watch is nicely balanced so it doesn't move around too much. You can say...it's right at about the size limit for a 6 1/2" wristed guy.

I also bought a Z20 rubber strap. With the rubber strap, it's just right. Now I'm looking for a better (non-Seiko branded) rubber.


----------



## marcone (Nov 2, 2008)

laloyd said:


> I have the same sized wrist. With the bracelet, it looks a little large (lugs barely exceeding the width of my wrist plus the thickness of the meta links) but when worn on the wrist the watch is nicely balanced so it doesn't move around too much. You can say...it's right at about the size limit for a 6 1/2" wristed guy.
> 
> I also bought a Z20 rubber strap. With the rubber strap, it's just right. Now I'm looking for a better (non-Seiko branded) rubber.


Thanks for the info, now I really got to have it!:-!
An if you say rubber is the way to go maybe I'll go for the orange dialed version. Decisions, decisions...:roll:


----------



## Alienivan (Apr 17, 2011)

Just got my Seiko SBDC001 Sumo a few days ago from Higuchi, great services from Katsu since he has to send a second watch after Canada Post lost the first one at there postal facility in Toronto. 
The watch is as described by many of you on various thread about the Sumo....amazing!
The watch fell like a high end priced watch from less the $600... what a deal. Probably the best deal on any watch at any price. If there is a better watch for the buck i would like to know from someone. thanks for replying to this.
Since i am not a bracelet guy and that i like the 'James Bond Look' i fitted the watch with 18mm RAF Strap from Corvus as soon i got it.
But i have to say the bracelet was of very good quality, better then what some have written, heavy and smooth (did not pick the hair on my wrist).. will keep for the future.
I have follow for a few day the precision of this mechanical watch and to my suprise it keep time at and amazing rate of +2 second per day.......Mechanical with quartz precison i could say...impressive.


----------



## JohnWatch (Jun 26, 2010)

This is in my opinion, one of the most gorgeous dive watches ever!
As soon as i saw "Sumo" in the reviews section, i knew i had to read it. Thanks for the pics and review, great watch!


----------



## Jebhut (Apr 12, 2010)

Cool watch and review...was looking at the tuna SBBN017, but this is more 'manageable'...


----------



## dcamelia2010 (May 10, 2011)

So nice! I'm interest in watch. I'm a pilot and which model should I choose?
Many thanks for giving me advices!
Best rgs.
John


----------



## Dianetix (Apr 12, 2011)

It's a great looking watch! Thanks for the great review


----------

